# laminate waiting time question



## MDS (Mar 20, 2011)

I'm building a router table top and applying laminate over and under 2 pieces of 3/4" MDF. How long would I have to wait after applying the laminate before I can rout the edges and cut out for the router plate and T-tracks?
Many thanks.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi,
I machine right after laminate is applied. The waiting time is waiting for the contact cement to dry to apply laminate to top. Use a roller or similar to press laminate firmly to top.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

If you used contact cement, James is right - no waiting is required . . . in theory. I still like to leave the surface clamped (or under weight) overnight before subjecting it to stress. Other adhesives have different curing times.


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

MDS said:


> I'm building a router table top and applying laminate over and under 2 pieces of 3/4" MDF. How long would I have to wait after applying the laminate before I can rout the edges and cut out for the router plate and T-tracks?
> Many thanks.


Just wondering if you are doing edges also. If so then do edges first


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Ditto to all the above.


----------



## MDS (Mar 20, 2011)

paduke said:


> Just wondering if you are doing edges also. If so then do edges first


Yes, I plan on doing the edges, but not with laminate. I'll be trimming them out with 1x2 oak.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

paduke said:


> Just wondering if you are doing edges also. If so then do edges first


In my own experience commercial work is generally done the other way round, i.e. top/bottom, then edges. Easier to repair for certain.

As to waiting time straight away works, but the OP will find that the cutter bearing will often clog up unless extreme care has been taken applying the contact adhesive. If left a little while to cure out this is generally less of a problem

Phil


----------

